# Tchaikovsky Sym 7



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Tchaikovsky Sym. #7 (Semyon Bogatyrev): Any of you listen to this very much? I became used to the Ormandy/Philadelphia record when it first came out and still prefer it. I spin it a few times per year.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I do. It's very interesting what Tchaikovsky's thoughts were when he was conceiving his next symphony, what Taneyev's conception was when he edited the eventual Third Piano Concerto into its three movement format, and Bogatyrev's reconstruction, using Tchaikovsky's Piano Pieces op. 72 as the basis for the third movement (scherzo). It's not the most authentic Tchaikovsky in the final analysis, but it is mighty close. 

Ormandy's recording is what I grew up with also. But it is Jarvi's Chandos album that I enjoy a great deal, esp. since it is coupled with the Third Concerto (albeit in the original one-movement version, not Taneyev's).

Needless to say, I enjoy this work, with the slow movement being my personal favorite.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Tchaikovsky's _"Seventh"_ definitely needs to be fleshed-out, developed, and polished- but I absolutely LOVE the outer parts of the first movement.

Its heroic.

Its romantic.

Its like falling head-over-heels in love for the first time.

I wish there were more recordings of this absolute, if unpolished, 'diamond in the rough.'


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It was always intended as his 6th symphony before he abandoned that project in favour of what became his actual 6th symphony, which one could describe as not bad music - this one should be called symphony #5.5!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is without question one of the finest Romantic symphonies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

Hahaha, I do believe you have outdone even yourself, Artmusic!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

orfeo, I also have the jarvi


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I listened to it a bunch of times when the Ormandy recording first came out, and enjoyed it until I realized it had little to do with what Tchaikovsky might have written as a Seventh (like various completions of Schubert's Unfinished) and it was mainly a way for a Soviet musicologist to make a name for himself and for Columbia to make a ton of money. I can hear the first movement in my head, but haven't listened to it in forty years.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

It is included in a Sony box of Ormandy conducting all the Symphonies. I first heard it when I got the set. There is is some good music there, but I will leave the attribution to the Musicologists.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

david johnson said:


> orfeo, I also have the jarvi


What do you think of the recording?


----------

